# Cowboy Gumbo



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Cowboy Gumbo*

*Roux:*
½ cup - flour
½ cup - oil or bacon fat

*Ingredients:*
1 lb - cooked sage grouse meat
½ lb - spicy smoked sausage in bite-sized pieces (andouille is best)
1 large - onion, chopped
2 stalks - celery, chopped
1 - green pepper, chopped
4 cloves - garlic, minced 
2 tbsp - parsley flakes
2 bay leaves
3 quarts - stock
1 tbsp of seasoning - 1 part each of black pepper, chili powder and cayenne pepper, and then 12 parts of salt.

*Toppings:*
1 bunch - thinly-sliced green onion tops
Filé seasoning

*Meat cooking instructions:*
Quarter 2 carrots a stalk of celery and 1 medium onion. In a large pot bring 3½ quarts of water to a boil. Add the vegetables, 2 tbsp of salt, some peppercorns, and the sage grouse. Reduce to a simmer and cook until the meat just starts to fall off the bones. Strain the stock thru a towel and set aside. Discard the vegetables. Rinse the bird in warm water and then remove the meat from the bones:
 
*Gumbo Directions: *
In a large heavy skillet over medium heat, slowly stir flour into the hot oil with a wire whisk. Stir continually for 30 to 45 minutes until the roux resembles melted dark caramel. If the roux burns, throw it away and start over.

When the roux is ready, stir in the garlic, chopped onions, celery, and pepper. Cook until the vegetables just start to turn clear. (It only takes a few minutes.) In a large pot combine the roux mixture with the stock and bring to a boil. Add meat, sausage, bay leaves, parsley, and seasonings, and then return to a boil. Reduce heat, cover and simmer for 1 to 2 hours.

Add any type of fatty sausage will work. I used Chorizo.


Pour over hot mashed potatoes and then garnish with fresh parsley and filé powder. Serve with Texas toast:


Yippee eye aye, yippee eye oh!

.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Here we go again - another recipe from Goob to try!!

:grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> Here we go again - another recipe from Goob to try!!
> 
> :grin:


Ha, ha, ha

Hey, use something other than Chorizo. It's too vinegary.

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sage grouse? I think I like the recipes with guts better.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy, it's sacrilegious to serve gumbo with anything except rice, but using mashed potatoes in gumbo is unreal...Uh...I don't think cowboys eat rice anyways. 

Hey, here's Cowboy Gumbo on rice for those gumbo purists:


.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

HERESY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gumbo is only to be served over rice...-O,-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I knew LL would jump on this one*



LostLouisianian said:


> HERESY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gumbo is only to be served over rice...-O,-


You purist

Don't hate me. 

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Not to derail your delicious thread, I heard that chorizo got the vinegar flavor from the old days when they made it the meat was usually slick or slimy from being old and they used vinegar to wipe it down? Gonna try this one with andouille.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Not to derail your delicious thread, I heard that chorizo got the vinegar flavor from the old days when they made it the meat was usually slick or slimy from being old and they used vinegar to wipe it down? Gonna try this one with andouille.


I don't doubt that at all. I still use vinegar to wipe mold off of cured meat...uh...unless it's white mold of course. :smile:

This is really good and I'm going to do it again.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Double your roux next time you make it and see how you like it...just a thought.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Double your roux next time you make it and see how you like it...just a thought.


Thanks, I cut it in half on purpose, a cowboy thing.

.


----------



## Thanar (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks for the recipe, I've used it but with some changes. I didn't cook vegetables for Gumbo, but I steamed them with a vegetable steamer you can try this out . In my opinion, this way more vegetables retain their juiciness and cannot be digested. But in general, the taste is not very different, except that once again the vegetables give more juice, which is steamed in a double boiler.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Since it was "resurrected", replace the onion with roasted green chile. Quail, if you have it, goes great with green chile.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My pictures are gone. That sucks.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> My pictures are gone. That sucks.


That's weird! They were here a few days ago when it resurrected.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Did someone forget to pay their dues to Photo Bucket?

Or are they getting stricter on where you can post photos linked to their site?


----------

